# need help with cheese smoke



## mudduck (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm going to try to smoke cheese with sawdust and  Soldering iron
or the ss basket with sawdust and light one end and let it burn around
now how long to let it smoke it will be in the gosm 
as all ways thanks for your info


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 6, 2010)

It depends how smokey you like your cheese and how much smoke your generator is putting out. But normally I usually smoke mine for around 2 -3 hours. But like I said it depends on how much smoke you are producing I have gone as much as 6-8 hours but I was producing very little smoke because I was experimenting with different types of smoke generators. I have been using the soldering iron and tin can method and that works good but I want to try the sawdust method as well but I can't seem to find any sawdust around here in the stores.


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 6, 2010)

P.S. One suggestion I would make is after it is done let it sit in the fridge for a few days to mellow out it will taste much better. I have had several of my cheese smokes taste horrible right away but after they sit for a while they mellow and have a nice smokey flavor.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 6, 2010)

Here is a link for several kinds of sawdust - also I think I saw it at butcher packer too 

http://www.barbecuewood.com/-strse-1...ust/Detail.bok


----------



## smokebuzz (Apr 6, 2010)

I usually smoke for 2-2 1/2 on harder cheese(cheddar,Gouda,and Edam) and and 1 hour on softer cheese's. I may go longer at times depending on wood and size of cheese. I try to get them whittled down to 2# pieces of cheese.
I do mine on a WSM and use chunks of wood smaller than my fist.


----------



## mudduck (Apr 6, 2010)

i'm lucked we have wood frame shop here sawdust is all around
i pick up 50# yesterday just to get it out of there way
oak hickory and ash all mix but it's all good


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 6, 2010)

So now you can start smoking your cheeses. I'm with Rbranstner and let your cheese go for a few 2-3 hours or so.


----------



## got14u (Apr 6, 2010)

Just like everyone else here...I like 2-3 hours with a heavy smoke with medium sizes pieces of cheese. and I wrap and store for a month to let the cheese meld with the smoke flavor


----------



## walle (Apr 7, 2010)

What they said, and you can't go wrong.

My only input is this:  In ONE WEEK - start another batch!


----------



## daddyzaring (Apr 7, 2010)

Does cheese have to be cold smoked, or suppose to be?  I remember the very first time I tried smoking something about 22-24 years ago, I took a 2lb block of cheeder and threw it in a bread pan and sit it in the smoker with what I was smoking.  It came out really good.


----------



## meat hunter (Apr 7, 2010)

You ain't lying there. You will wish you had made another.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Higher temps will melt the cheese. I would go no higher than say 80's when doing it.

I guess if you were to throw it into a pan or something, it would still absorb the smoke and if it did melt, it would take on the shape of the pan it was in, but I think you run the risk of separating the fats and such in the cheese. When you get cheese too hot in a smoker, you will see some of the oils collects on the surface, which has to change the overall texture of the cheese.


----------



## meateater (Apr 7, 2010)

2-3 hours with apple wood for me.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 7, 2010)

If you have a chop-saw (power miter saw), it's easy to make sawdust. Just empty the bag (because you probably have a lot of pine it there), make a whole mess of blade-width kerf-cuts with whatever variety of smoking wood you want. Empty bag into container.


BC


----------



## xjcamaro (Apr 8, 2010)

Daddy,

There was a thread on here a long time ago (before it got wiped out a year or so ago) where someone put their cheese in a tiny bread pan and smoked it hot and let it melt. He said it was fine, worth a try i guess on a small peice of cheese and a tiny loaf pan.


----------

